# What should I replace the incandescent bulbs with?



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello,

I got the following hood from a friend; 


I'm thinking of replacing the old incandescent bulbs with something a little better, but the question is what? The goal is to try and squeeze a low to medium light setup for a 30 gal planted tank.

I found the following bulbs at BA's Coralife Power Compact

Does anyone know if they would work? Should I go with a standard daylight screw bulb?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Those screw in power compacts will work just fine. The bulb you linked to from BA will work, but you can save money by picking up a pack of daylight bulbs from Home Depot/Rona


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

As said the regular CF bulbs will work great/


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I just got these bulbs too and i am really happy with them...


----------

